# Will Water Mellon catch a Flathead?



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Rumor has it that Bryan is heading over to chillicothe to flathead fish with me tomorrow...I had plans on catching fish tomorrow, but now this is in serious doubt  ..I have to catch bait in the morning "Bryans not very good at that"..And meet him at 6pm to take him to a highly secrative river spot...So what do you think?.Will Bryan catch a flathead tomorrow?


----------



## Tornichio (Apr 14, 2004)

I hope you guys catch a lot.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

I forsee at 30+ being cauht, if not, it's either the curse or the bait!


----------



## CarpFreak5328 (Aug 16, 2004)

I hope you catch some to. Im heading out in two weeks to flathead fish and it would be nice to know there already bitting.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I will also have Fresh Blue Gills, if things go right! I'm excited about Fri nught, its been a very long stressfull week. I fell like one of us will get a 20+ lb Flathead.


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

good luck guys


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

This is MommaMellon.
Just got a call from the old man.
He and Jack are already catching flatheads. . . 
He so excited he can't even speak without sttt tttt ttuttering.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Awsome!!!! Thanks for the update!


----------

